# Cervix in the first trimester?



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi, I have a question that's been bothering me. What is your cervix supposed to feel like in the first trimester? I had a miscarriage back in April, at 14-15 weeks, and now I'm pregnant again... and feeling very paranoid. I wasn't checking my cervix during the pregnancy last time, but after I started bleeding, I could feel that it was seeming to get shorter over time, and at the top of it there was a firm bulge, that I assumed was my uterus. Now, I know this sounds like incompetent cervix, but when I miscarried I had bleeding for a week or two, then passed a large lump of tissue that didn't even look like a baby - if it had been incompetent cervix wouldn't it have been different?

Now I'm 7-8 weeks pregnant, and I can feel that bulge again. My cervix feels very short, just about the length of the first part of my finger, which I guess is about a centimeter and a half. Could that possibly be normal? Maybe my cervix is actually longer, and I just can't feel it because of the bulge? I know it's supposed to be at least 3 cm on ultrasound.

I'm having trouble stopping myself from being terrified. I'm in a different state right now on vacation, and I won't be home for almost another 2 weeks. I've had no bleeding or other bad symptoms, but at this point in my previous pregnancy everything was fine too. Do you think I should run out to an emergency room in this city to get checked out, and risk whatever my insurance will do to me, or am I worrying over nothing? I didn't even want an ultrasound, but I don't want to sit here doing nothing when maybe I could prevent another miscarriage.









Thanks for reading...


----------



## tlcdoula (Jun 24, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are struggling with this. I don't know the answer to your question and hopefully someone else will be able to answer it. All I can tell you is that I just went and checked mine (I am 11 weeks today) and cannot tell how short or long it is. Mine is super mushy and soft, but I totally have no clue how long it is (then again the only cervix I have ever felt is my own so I have nothing to compare it to either).

Sorry I know that probably doesn't help you much.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, it's nice to have one response anyway.







It's hard to know what's normal, that's why I was hoping someone here would know. Can one usually feel the bulge of the uterus through the vagina? I just can't decide if I'm scaring myself or ignoring a real warning sign.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

it sounds too short to me for being in the first trimester- I would get to a medical provider ASAP


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am about 7.5 weeks and I just went and checked my cervix. Mine feels like about as long as you described yours and is not really mushy or firm, and I can fit my middle finger in just a bit (I am a mulitpar, so I am not worried about that). I couldn't feel any bulge, but I can't reach very well, anyways (it was mostly all I could do to feel how long it was). I do know that if there is stool in your rectum, that can feel like a hard bulge in your vagina.

I had a miscarriage with my second pregnancy (had one child since then) and everything seemed completely normal until I had an ultrasound (routine) at about 10 weeks, and the embryo was only about 6 weeks and no heart beat. I was completely sure of my dates, but we waited a week to be sure, then scheduled a d&c (I was about 12 weeks at the time of the d&c, I think). I never actually miscarried (no blood or anything else). But, my philosophy on the next pregnancy was that if something was wrong, or I was going to miscarry again, there isn't much to do about it that early. So, I still had a ultrasound (mostly to just reassure me that everything looked good) and tried not to worry about it.

Now, if it was an incompetent cervix, I guess they can stitch it closed (I don't know much about incompetent cervixes), so that would be something they could do. Maybe you could call your care provider at home and discuss it with them? I, personally, don't think that I would run to an ER because I wasn't sure if my cervix felt ok, but I think that is mostly because I kind of figure what will be will be...

Good luck.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

In early first tri mine is hard, firm and not all that long. As I get close to second tri my cervix gets mushier and then as pregnancy progresses changes into all diferent kinds of configurations, LOL. I am dilated to 4-5 by 27 weeks and deliver at 39 weeks.


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

I would get it checked out, particularly with a past 2nd trimester m/c ((hugs))

Good luck and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.







My midwife isn't concerned by it, especially after this long with no other worrisome signs. It does seem to be very slowly getting longer, and the bulge of my uterus is slowly getting further away. And today we saw a heartbeat!


----------

